# Low AMH test results



## sugarlove

Just had this test done and it came back as 11.96, so from what I can gather this is in the low category.

Feeling gutted, as I was really expecting it to be better than that as my FSH test was good.

Has anyone else had low results?

I was thinking of egg sharing, but I don't know if they'll take me now. Going for a follicle count on Monday, and they will let me know then. If I can't do that, I'll have to pay for full price IVF as I don't get any funded with my PCT. I feel under pressure to do IVF as soon as possible now. :cry:


----------



## KristyHart

:hugs::hugs:

try to stay positive hun. I know it feels like the world is against us all the time but we WILL all be ok :thumbup:

I am lucky enough that we have funding in Essex, but after a seriously bad SA result from hubby, I picked myself up and we got on with the procedure to referral.

So we both had our bloods done and low and behold, my FSH level was too high. It was 17 and so the NHS would not accept me. So I am just waiting for my next cd3 to get another test done. It was such a kick in the teeth. I am just hoping and praying it will be ok next time.

I think if it is high again then more investigations will be done. I was considering the AMH test also.

I hope things work out for you huni xx


----------



## tansey

My AMH was 6.53 and I am 38. My FSH is ok though.
Try not to worry :hug:


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Hi Sugarlove

That AMH is low but not too low. Mine is 0.8 :( Still trying to come to terms with this so have read so many threads and advice. One thread I read had 0.7 and still had 3 eggs at collection :) so be positive. I have been told I have ureaplasma, Natural Cell killer AND low AMH so am finding being postive a struggle but give it your all. eat correctly , do acupuncture and DONT drink. be positive, your results are OK :) there is hope :) :) goodluck


----------



## sugarlove

Hopefull sorry about your results. Best of luck to you too
:hugs:


----------



## silarose28

Hiya

My amh was 10.4 which i was told by my clinic was within the average range. I am 37 and at the time I read somewhere that the average levels often quoted online were based on a sample of very young women and students. I'll try and find the link. xxxx


----------



## sugarlove

Thanks Silarose28. I would feel 100% better if I'm in a normal range. I'm getting an antral follicle count tomorrow, which I've heard is used in conjunction with the AMH results for predicting ovarian reserve, so I hope to god that's better.


----------



## silarose28

Hi Sugarlove

I can't find the article I read - but I did research this loads at the time and many clinics look for an amh level of over 5 as satisfactory for an ivf cycle. Here is an example:

https://www.gcrm.co.uk/downloads/INF-Clin025-20091103 AMH & OA.pdf

I've also seen loads of sites saying an amh level of 10 is below average - but I read a critique of that (saying this was based on younger women) and loads of places saying that 10 was average. My clinic definately said 10 was about average. (Though when i did my reading it was probably in the low end of average). Ask your clinic because apparently they all work differently and different labs can get different results according to the procedures they use so it important to hear what your clinic have to say about the levels that they usually get. I don't think your levels sound too bad at all. Good luck tomorrow xxx


----------



## sugarlove

Interesting article! :thumbup:


----------



## mandy1971

Hi girls My amh in feb was 4.0 prior to that in november(2010) it was 4.8....
I had my 2nd consecutive iui 12 days ago and have had a bfp since saturday( it is faint but a definate line....) period due tomorrow..so I am hoping its not a chemical or m/c
OH has no issues
I have - mild endo
- hashimotos disease with thyroid antibodies
- 40yo in July
 - 3 recurrent m/c


----------



## sugarlove

that's great news Mandy. Congrats!


----------



## babycakes2011

Hi, I am new to this forum.

We are trying to conceive our 2nd child. After a year of trying, we were sent away from brighton hospital and told there was nothing wrong (no tests or scans done). This February after 3 years we fell pregnant, totally unexpected as we had reside to the fact that it wasn't going to happen, then sadly at my 12 week scan we discovered that the baby had died at around 9 weeks. I had my suspcions anyway as I had some spotting at 10 weeks but was told by my gp this was normal!

This triggered questions as to why it had taken so long and after some investigation, I went for the AMH blood test and was devistated to find out that my count is just 0.82! Puts me in the undetectable range apparently and I have been told that my only hope through ivf is with an egg donor. I am just 36, which is quite unusual.

My advise is, don't be too dispondant. You are in a good position, particulary for ivf.

Interesting to read about acupuncture, I would be interested in hearing more about that one.

interestingly enough, when I fell pregnant, I was on weight watchers and working out on the wii 3 times a week as we were off to Egypt and I lost 8lbs. I was in great shape (for me!). I think a lot of that had to do with self esteem. If you don't feel good about yourself then that's not a great start.

I feel as if there is no hope for me now and am coming around to the fact that we will probably just have the one child (I know, we are lucky to have one) but they said to me today at the hospital that nature is a funny thing and never say never.

I live in hope for all of us and am a great beliver that if you can relax your mind from all of this and try to switch off (easier said than done) then your chances will proably increase. I have heard that hypnotherapy is good for this.

good luck ladies
xxx


----------



## hockey24

I just got my AMH results and came in at 0.68 with 1.0 being the baseline for normal. My doc recommended IVF as quickly as possible. I have never done injections, etc before so I guess I will see soon whether I am a good responder or not!

Fingers crossed for all of us ladies!


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Hiya

I just want to give you low AMH ladies some hope. If you refer to earlier posts - i have a 0.8 AMH level and am age 39. 
After 1 IVF.... max doses. I am pregnant with twins :)

Dont give up hope. Low AMH DOES NOT MEAN YOU CANNOT GET PREGNANT.

However, I prepared my body for 7 months. no alcohol. no caffiene.Acupuncture. No hot baths, infact no baths from stimming onwards. No parabens in my shower gel. Pre-conception vitamins. Folic acid. Wheatgerm daily. 
I also had cysts, fibriods and a Polyp!! The polyp and 1 cyst had to be removed to imrove chance of implantation.
I got 5 eggs. ... 5??!! I couldnt beleive it. 2 fertilised.
But its been worth it.... I am only 8 week pregnant and have Natural Killer Cell so am on steriods as well.

Against all this odds.... Twins on board.

So ladies... perservere. LOW AMH DOES NOT MEAN YOU CANNOT CONCEIVE.


----------



## hockey24

Thanks Hopefull! Need all the hope and success stories we can get!

Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!


----------



## aliwnec10

Hi ladies.

stats:
AMH: 2.12
AFC: 12
FSH: 14

I am now 19 weeks pregnant. :) So you can still get pregnant AND with your own eggs. It just might take a little longer. With my son (i was 26) we got pregnant on the 2nd cycle. With this one (i'm 30 now) it took about 6 months, 4 cycles. I got pregnant on my 1st round of clomid where i produced 4 follicles. 

I know clomid typically doesn't work for those with high fsh levels, but it did for me. I thought we'd give it a try before starting IVF in august. 

So definitely start seeing an RE (fertility specialist) if you aren't already and find a doctor that doesn't see your AMH/FSH levels as a problem. ;)


----------



## _Nell

aliwnec10 - congrats! Is your AMH on the US scale? if so it's actually a very good score and not low at all. If it's UK then you bring me hope! :)


----------



## Jazavac

I like seeing things like this, but it still isn't getting my hopes up.

My AMH of 0.26 ng/ml or 1.86 pmol/l is really below any low levels, so I do understand that it's going to likely be a long battle. And we could likely lose, too.

Our clinic likely won't even do an IVF with me.


----------



## aliwnec10

_Nell said:


> aliwnec10 - congrats! Is your AMH on the US scale? if so it's actually a very good score and not low at all. If it's UK then you bring me hope! :)

That's on the US scale.


----------



## Jazavac

If it's the US scale, which you say it is, then your AMH isn't at all low. Not even close to low.


Interpretation AMH Blood Level 
High (often PCOS) Over 3.0 ng/ml 
Normal Over 1.0 ng/ml 
Low Normal Range 0.7 - 0.9 ng/ml 
Low 0.3 - 0.6 ng/ml 
Very Low Less than 0.3 ng/ml


----------



## hockey24

I'm guessing that this must be the scale she is using. 

0-2.2 = Very low
2.2-15.7 = Low
15-28 = Satisfactory
28-48 = Optimum

If it really is the other scale, then low AMH was clearly not an issue.


----------



## Jazavac

She said it was the US scale and what I posted is exactly that.

The one you just added is what's more commonly used in Europe.


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: sugarlove, my amh was 13.2 and im an egg sharer and the docs at my clinic said 10 was average but you had to be 11 to egg share so yours sounds all good to me :D 
Xx


----------



## Dew

If you notice this thread was started a while ago and OP -sugarlove is already pregnant :) but she did have a good AMH value.


----------



## princess_1991

:haha: I didn't even noticed :D


----------



## balmond

My AMH was tested 0,2. (US scale) on September 2010. After 1 round of IUI which resulted in BFN, we tried ICSI 3 times in 5,5 months. In the first two, they could have 2 eggs each, day 3 transfers and BFN's. 
But I used royal jelly, DHEA, melatonin, CoQ 10 and had acupuncture done for months. In the 3rd trial, they had 5 eggs, 4 of them were fertilised, 2 went to blasts. Two transferred and now I am 28 weeks pregnant with a baby girl. Don't give up. After my 1st IVF, the doctor told me that I could only conceive through donor egg and those days were devastating really. If we had listened to that doctor, we wouldn't be here now.


----------



## Jazavac

balmond, congratulations on your pregnancy!

I assume they counted your antral follicles prior to any of the procedures. Do you remember what the count was? Your AMH is really similar to mine, so I'm very curious. How old are you and were your other hormones within the normal range?


----------



## balmond

Yes, when the doctor asked for AMH in September 2010, my antral follicle count was 5. During the first ICSI, it was 7, but only 3 grew and 2 of them were mature despite 450-600 Gonal F. In the 2nd, also there were 7 antral follicles. 5 of them grew, they obtained 5 eggs, but again only 2 were mature. In the last one, there were 7 also. 5 of them grew and all of them were mature. It was a Femara protocol.
My doctors did not ask for FSH etc saying that they have the AMH and they see the antral follicle count, FSH is useless they said. They said that they will try and see what the result is. I am 35 now (was 34 when conceived)


----------



## Jazavac

Thanks for the info!

So maybe there IS a chance for me to produce eggs with some stimulation. If I'll need a procedure, that is.

My antral folicle count was 'at least 8 on one and at least 4 on the other ovary' on day 9 in a natural cycle (no drugs used at all). So this was within the range of normal, just like all my other results, except for the darn AMH. I'm turning 34 in a month.


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, and additional question - which country are you from? Just wondering because the US seems to be a lot different than what I'm used to or what my friends go through in my home country. It's all pretty strict here, let alone the financial aspect of the game, ugh.


----------



## Jazavac

I assume it's the US, since your AMH was using the US scale. But just to make sure, and all. :)


----------



## balmond

Jazavac; I am from Turkey, not U.S.A.
Your antral follicle count is very good. I hope you will get good results on your trial. Good luck.


----------



## Jazavac

Thanks, balmond!

We'll have to do IVF of some sort if I don't get pregnant within the next few months. For now, we're just working on it at home. :)


----------



## _Nell

Good news about your antal follicle count jazavac - mine is normal too, just my stupid amh.

I've had 2 IVF's and egg number hasn't been a problem, 24 and 16 retrieved (both higher than my follicle counts on ultrasound!) - I hope that gives you some reassurance.

I do wonder if it's possible, like other hormonal problems, if we have eggs but they maybe don't give off the amh properly?!


----------



## Jazavac

Oh, wow, that's some really good count there for you! I still hope I won't need any of it, but it'd be great if I actually reacted to stimulation.

AMH is still a pretty new test so.... I'm fairly sure nobody really knows.


----------



## Jazavac

What's your AMH, btw?


----------



## filipenko32

Hi ladies, I came across this post as I am wondering about my ovarian reserve and whether this has caused some of my mc's. You all seem to know what i'm talking about with amh and afc so I wondered if you could give me your opinions. I'm 32 and ive had three mc's in 10 months - all got to the stage where they had a heartbeat. I've had all tests done for recurrent mc but fsh. I had an AMH test and it was 17 (classed as low normal) and my antral folicle count is 19/20. What do you ladies think? Should I be asking for a FSH test too? Thanks :flow:


----------



## _Nell

I tend to think amh is better than fsh as a test, so personally i wouln't bother, i don't think it will tell you much about your miscarriage.
Very low amh is associated with an increased risk of miscarriage - but at 17 you're not very low and tbh at 32 I think you should feel quite comfortable with your amh result, it's good. The scale doesn't differentiate for different age groups
and as amh is so new it's a little guesswork too on what is 'normal' but 20+ would be good for a woman in her 20's, so 17 at over 30 is nothing to be too concerned about :)

I know very little about miscarriages other than what i read on here but i gather you can have the fetus tested and genetic testing on both yourself and DH - is that what you've had?

If you havent already it may be worth a private consult, sadly the nhs only provides a certain level and support, you may find more answers or options/tests from a private Dr?


----------

